# Golden Ret. at Irving TX Shelter-NEED DALLAS GR RESCUE!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I checked with the shelter directly, this dog has already been adopted. The message and the pictures have gotten mixed together regarding the other dog Lacy, already posted on GRF.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

THANK YOU so much for helping and checking on her!!
Good to know she's been adopted.
I am supposed to be working on something and have been stuck on these three for quite awhile!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for following up on this mylissyk!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You're welcome. I'm glad this one was adopted, just wish I had contacts with mix breed groups for the other two.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

TO ALL.

Just got an email from Russell at the shelter I asked that he let me know.

The dog pictured above is DAISY, she was surrendered with Lacey and they HAVE BOTH BEEN ADOPTED-Thank God.

Now, Scooby is only one in need. I sent Russell a link to the Lab Rescues for Scooby.


----------

